# does anyone need to move back to UK



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

HI , is anyone over there needing to move back to the UK and struggling to sell their Cyprus villa, I have a house for sale in Manchester and want to move to Cyprus ASAP do you want to consider a house swap, i am looking for a 4 bed with a pool anywhere in the paphos area. my house is also a 4 bed


----------

